# Sicherheit

## Beelzebub_

Hallo, 

ich habe mich bis jetzt noch nie richtig mit Sicherheit unter Linux beschäftigt.

Ich habe jetzt jedoch Zeit und würde mein System gerne "Bomben" sicher machen.  :Wink: 

Ich möchte aber keine Komplettanleitungen von euch sondern eher Ratschläge und Stichworte.  :Smile: 

Was mich interessiert:

-- Nachträgliche Partitions Verschlüsselung

-- Firewall (..)

-- Sonstiges (Was man sonst noch braucht)

----------

## bell

Nachträgliche Verschlüsselung: Nicht ohne weiteres möglich. Also Backup erstellen, verschlüsseln und Backup zurückspielen+einrichten. Stickwort cryptsetup / luks

Firewall: Stichwort iptables-Skripte. Es gibt viele fertige: Schaue Dir folgende Pakete an "eix -C net-firewall"

Sonstiges: mehr habe ich auch nicht

----------

## Max Steel

Zum Thema Sicherheit von außen (Stichwort Firewall) brauchst du ersteinmal ein Konzept um bekannte Angriffsszenarien zu "verhindern", um das Konzept auszubauen musst du dich auch weiterbilden in unbekannten Situationen und die daraus resultierenden erweiterten Angriffsszenarien in das bestehende Konzept miteinzubauen.

Es ist wichtig die Angriffsszenarien wirklich gut zu kennen, damit auch entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen erzeugt werden können. Ansonsten drehst du dich im Kreis  :Wink: 

Das Ergebnis sollte sein das der Aufwand eines Angriffs um Faktor x (hier wird gerne ein WErt von 100 oder höher eingetragen) die Kosten eines einfachen Hausbesuchs übersteigt.

Wenn das erfolgreich ist kannst du dich zur lokalen Verschlüsselung begeben.

PS:

Ich hatte den ganzen Text geschrieben und dann war für 5min die Seite nicht erreichbar *grml...* War alles weg.

----------

## mvaterlaus

gentoo bietet auch noch einen security guide [1], um dein system einigermassen zu härten. darin enthalten sind der umgang mit diensten, das richtige mounten der verschiedenen partitionen, suid/guid bits usw. schau einfach mal rein... 

[1]http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/security/security-handbook.xml

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke für die ganzen Ratschläge, ich werde das mal abarbeiten  :Wink: 

PS: Ich habe mich auch gewundert 5min nach meinem erstem Post war die Seite down. o.O

      Wird das Internet vom FBI nach Stichwörtern durchsucht? ("Bomben") :O

----------

## Max Steel

Ah gut zu wissen. Ich wollte schon höflich bei unserer IT anfragen, da es meines Empfindens nach immer genau zum Pausenende passierte.

----------

## cryptosteve

Jip, hier war die Seite auch down.

Bezüglich Festplattenverschlüsselung ist es übrigens (für zukünftige Installationen) ratsam, sich das dazugehörige Konzept vor der Installation zu überlegen. Zusätzlich solltest Du die Kombination mit lvm hinzunehmen (also eine Suchmaschine nach "lvm cryptsetup" befragen), damit Du in der Partitionierung nach Installation variabler bist. Gerade Gentoo belegt Platz ganz gerne mal anders, als man es von anderen (Binär-)distributionen gewohnt ist.

----------

